# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  برافو جمال الوالى وانت تكرم اسرة الراحل المقيم سامى عز الدين

## وليد المريخابى

* 
هكذا يكون الوفاء لاهل العطاء 

شكرا الرئيس جمال الوالى 
شكرا على عثمان محمد طه

شكرا احمد حسب الرسول بدر
شكرا الفاتح عزالدين 
شكرا شركة النصر لتمليك الشقق 
شكرا ديوان الزكاة 
*

----------


## Star Plus

*فعلا لفتة بارعة تستحق كل الشكر والتقدير
سامي الرائع المبدع ... سيظل بيننا أنشودة نرددها جيل بعد جيل.
نسأل الله له الرحمة
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*اللهم أرحم سامي عزالدين واغفر له يا رب 

اللهم أجز كل من تذكر أسرة سامي عزالدين خير الجزاء 
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اينما حل الوالى يتبعه الشرف


الرحمة لسامى والشكر لكل من ساهم
*

----------


## ادريس الحلاوي

*تخيل كيف يكون الحال لوماكنت مريخابي وناس الوالي ديل ماأهلي
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*فعلا هي لفتة بارعة يستحقون الشكر عليها
*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم ارحم سامي عز الدين بقدر ماقدمه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مردونا

*شكرا يا والينا وليك التوفيق فى المجلس الوطنى
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ليس مستغرب
                        	*

----------

